
Elegant JSON WebService in Swift - sachadso
https://github.com/s4cha/ws
======
LKAndrew
This is awful looking Swift code. It looks like a JavaScript dev got into
Swift and didn't fully understand the fundamentals of Swift. I know it's
doable, but as someone who works entirely in Swift this project looks
different than 99% of the frameworks that I use.

One of the major issues I have is with the module name and object names.
import ws? I mean come on. What happened to verbosity? It seems like the go to
these days is to shorten everything and just use acronyms everywhere. Terribly
confusing in large projects.

Finally have a look at existing frameworks such as SwiftyJSON and
ObjectMapper. Much more elegant.

